# FreeBSD 12.1 no screens found / weird keyboard behaviour / high CPU usage [FIXED]



## blackhaz (Nov 5, 2019)

Pardon for brevity - writing on the iPhone.

Upgraded to 12.1 and getting “no screens found” on startx. Tried installing drm_kmod and legacy drm_kmod from ports - same issue. This is on X1 Yoga 1st Gen.

Help!


----------



## blackhaz (Nov 5, 2019)

Fixed this by installing drm-fbsd12.0-kmod. X now starts, however, I now have lots of issues:

1) Strange keyboard problem. Some cursor keys are not working. Num Lock light won't stay on. Tried different keyboards.
2) XOrg eating close to 100% CPU.
3) Mouse speed changed a lot.

For some reason "make" did not do anything for me in drm-kmod. The work dir is empty. My ports are up to date.

Any ideas?

UPD: After "make clean" in drm-kmod it reacted on "make" and "make install". Installed this port. Rebooted. Still have keyboard problems in X. There are no such problems with keyboard in console. Found some strange stuff:

[    37.913] (II) evdev: TouchScreen1: Configuring as keyboard
[    37.913] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchScreen1" (type: KEYBOARD, id 7)
[    37.913] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"
[    37.932] (II) config/devd: probing input devices...
[    37.933] (II) config/devd: adding input device (null) (/dev/kbdmux)
[    37.933] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[    37.933] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[    37.933] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    37.933]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.9.0
[    37.933]     Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[    37.933]     ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 22.1
[    37.933] (II) Using input driver 'kbd' for 'kbdmux'
[    37.933] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    37.933] (**) kbdmux: always reports core events
[    37.933] (**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
[    37.933] (**) Option "XkbRules" "base"
[    37.933] (**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
[    37.933] (**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
[    37.933] (**) Option "config_info" "devd:kbdmux"
[    37.933] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "kbdmux" (type: KEYBOARD, id 8)
[    37.953] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device ukbd0
[    37.953] (II) config/devd: kbdmux is enabled, ignoring device atkbd0


----------



## blackhaz (Nov 5, 2019)

UPD: Fixed keyboard by adding this to /boot/device.hints:
hint.kbdmux.0.disabled="1"

Mother of god, this upgrade is hairy. Xorg still using lots of CPU, glxgears barely running.

In Xorg.0.log:

[    26.415] (EE) intel(0): Failed to submit rendering commands (Bad address), disabling acceleration.
Rebuilt xf86-video-intel from ports with SNA enabled - didn't help. Looks like FreeBSD 12 doesn't have a fully working Intel driver:








						i915kms rendering regression · Issue #32 · FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm
					

I'm on Skylake GT2. After 4.11 upgrade VAAPI shows easy to notice artifacts. OpenGL appears to be only unstable on intel DDX with SNA enabled: flickering, frame drops, artifacts, lock ups (DRI3...




					github.com
				




This is nuts.


SOLUTION: Just figured a solution. It turns out that I have had an old /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/xorg.conf which used xf86-video-intel driver. Apparently, this configuration was running fine on 11.2 but I guess caused some kind of a "race condition" with drm-kmod under 12.1. I have removed xorg.conf from the system. Next, I did pkg remove xf86-video-intel, so only drm-kmod will handle the graphics. So far so good: CPU usage is normal, all Chromium rendering artefacts are gone, acceleration seems to work.


----------

